# Anyone? Pearl Izumi P.R.O. In-R-Cool Shorts



## evs

before I lay down some moola I was wondering if anyone was riding in these? Pros/Cons please. There are no reviews on them yet. Any other really good shorts worth looking at, let me know. This is one area I don't mind spending a little money in.  TIA.


----------



## Newnan3

Ive got the regular PI PRO bibs. Theyre ok. I prefer Hincapie bibs over them but my favorites are the Rapha bibs.


----------



## spade2you

I haven't used PI in years. Most local club/team kits are more comfortable and less expensive. I can currently get a nice DeMarchi kit for less than the price of PI shorts.


----------



## locustfist

They fit big. maybe get a size smaller. I find the chamois to be a bit too bulky


----------



## scottma

I have a pair and like them quite a bit. The sizing for me seems accurate (medium). I've done several centuries with them and they are comfortable. Good leg grippers, will never ride up. I got them on Amazon for ~$100.


----------



## jlowe

I had a pair and they hurt my bum pretty bad. My opinion buy a better short like a Garneau or castelli. I have equipe bibs from garneau and body paints from Castelli. Both are comfortable. I threw my pearl izumis away.


----------



## spade2you

jlowe said:


> I had a pair and they hurt my bum pretty bad. My opinion buy a better short like a Garneau or castelli. I have equipe bibs from garneau and body paints from Castelli. Both are comfortable. I threw my pearl izumis away.


Garneau's upper end of bib shorts are quite nice. Love the chamois and compression cuffs.


----------



## OldChipper

I have several pairs and like them quite a bit. OTOH, I like Castelli bibs too as well as Assos F.S. Mille (my current favorite). The PI PROs seem to run pretty true-to-size for me; maybe just a tiny bit bigger than these other brands.


----------



## pedalruns

I have a set of the PI elite In-R-Cool Shorts and they are one of favorite pairs.


----------



## OldChipper

One thing I should have mentioned... the PI bib shorts come up in the front much higher than Castelli or Assos (for example) and are a bit more challenging when taking a "natural break" and Phil and Paul would say (i.e. peeing).


----------



## framesti

does anyone know if In-R-Cool jerseys are any good?


----------



## Newnan3

framesti said:


> does anyone know if In-R-Cool jerseys are any good?


Check out Mavic jerseys... Theyre pretty awesome.


----------



## js1221

I have the In-R-Cool Pro bibs and I really like them. I actually have two pair if that says anything. The chamois is not the most comfortable I have used, that goes to the Sugoi RS (at least for me). As to whether the In-R-Cool actually reduce the temperature and keep you cooler, I don't know. They are comfortable though.


----------



## Commendatore

I have a pair of the bibs and don't love them. Lately I've been partial to twin 6 bibs and will probably pick up another pair.


----------



## Ruby13

I have the bibs and like them. The chamois feels a bit bulky but comfortable and have another pair on order. I wear a medium and sizing is spot on for me 5'10 180 lbs 32 waist. Bought them from Bike Nashbar who had had them on sale for $68 versus price today of $135. Hard to pass on that price.


----------



## scottma

I need to reverse my recommendation for these shorts. I have 2 pairs that I got at the beginning of the season and they are not holding up. I like the fit and comfort, but the durability is not there. They have a lifetime warranty, which i will be using. I need to find something else that will hold up better.


----------



## OldChipper

scottma said:


> I need to reverse my recommendation for these shorts. I have 2 pairs that I got at the beginning of the season and they are not holding up. I like the fit and comfort, but the durability is not there. They have a lifetime warranty, which i will be using. I need to find something else that will hold up better.


Interesting. What are the durability issues that you are having? I've noticed mine aren't quite as snug/supportive as when new, but was hoping that was due to weight loss. 

I haven't noted any pilling or other fabric deterioration though. 

I will note that I bit the bullet and threw down for some Assos F.S. Mille bib shorts and they are significantly more comfortable than my PI shorts/bibs.


----------



## L_Johnny

I have a pair and haven't had any issues with durability. They are on the heavier side of the material compared to Castelli or Giordana top of the line shorts. And have a true-to-size fit. The chamois is not a as nice as the Kiss3 from Castelli but then again, I got the PI for significantly less $
HTH


----------



## scottma

The Chamois stitching coming undone, and the fabric wearing through at the chamois interface. This is with rotating 2 pairs both new this season. I hand wash and hang dry the shorts. They have never been in a machine. I have ~ 3300 mi YTD, so with 2 pairs, ~ 1650 mi on each. I would not expect wear like this already

Im considering Assos, but cant swallow that Mille price. Maybe the Uno??

Crummy phone pic: The two white looking spots is the chamois showing through worn areas on the bottom of the shorts.


----------



## OldChipper

Wow! That's terrible. Yeah you should definitely warranty those. I wonder if you got knock-offs somehow (retailer's issue not yours). I've put about the same number of miles on three rotated pairs but machine wash (front loader) and machine dry about half the time. Mine still look basically new. 

Regarding Assos, make sure you get the S5 chamois; I think that's the key. Don't know if the UNO short has that one or not.


----------



## L_Johnny

That is bad...


----------



## Ruby13

I can show you bad with a pair of Cannondale Domestique bibs that are losing stitches on the leg grabbers and upper leg seams leaving holes. My PI's seems to be machine washing well with no problem and always hang up to dry.


----------



## spade2you

scottma said:


> The Chamois stitching coming undone, and the fabric wearing through at the chamois interface. This is with rotating 2 pairs both new this season. I hand wash and hang dry the shorts. They have never been in a machine. I have ~ 3300 mi YTD, so with 2 pairs, ~ 1650 mi on each. I would not expect wear like this already
> 
> Im considering Assos, but cant swallow that Mille price. Maybe the Uno??
> 
> Crummy phone pic: The two white looking spots is the chamois showing through worn areas on the bottom of the shorts.


That looks to me light you might be rubbing those spots on the saddle and should look at your saddle and fit.


----------



## nosaj111

I have a pair of the PI PRO. I like them quite a bit. Not sure on durability.


----------



## scottma

Yeah, very disappointed. I really like the fit the comfort and the leg grabbers, No issues at all with that, but am pretty shocked how bad the durability is. My other pair didnt do that, but the stitching that holds the chamois in was coming off. These ones are too. That pair was replaced. I hope I can get this pair replaced too.


----------



## Rob T

*In-R-Cool Jersey*



framesti said:


> does anyone know if In-R-Cool jerseys are any good?


Just started wearing one and really like it. Extremely light weight and thin and the "cooling effect" is real as it seems it is vented in all the right spots / places. It's my new favorite jersey. I am usually between large and medium. This one is a large and I could probably go down to medium but I think the medium would be too tight (Was unable to try on medium). It's black and really sharp looking as well. Definitely recommend trying. 

I can not speak for the In Cool Bibs.


----------



## scottma

An update on my situation if anyone is interested. For review, the first pair of shorts were replaced with the same model a few weeks ago. The 2nd pair was replaced today. I replaced them with the bib version. I paid the $30 difference in price. I've always worn shorts. This will be my 1st set of bibs. Many say bibs are better, more comfortable. Tried them on in the store, seemed ok, but wont know until I ride with them. I have a century this weekend, so I'll have a good chance to try them out.

So, now I have one pair of shorts and one bib. It will be interesting to see if I see any difference in durability with the bib version.


----------



## Optiwizard

I prefer my pro cool and never ride in the elites


----------

